# Closing off a room with no door



## jsmithda (Jan 26, 2012)

I recently moved in with a friend & I am living in the dining room. What are some different ways to close off an open arch way temporarily? I am also on a budget so any CHEAP suggestions would be appreciated. Need something that looks Nice & not out of place. Not sure how the best easiest way to do so & not even sure where to begin looking for a fix to my living space situation. I measured just now & it's almost 10 ft wide & almost 10 ft high at the highest part of the arch. Also I have no idea what I'm doing & have never done "home improvement" before. Thanks!


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd say curtains and a nice curtain rod would be a fairly non-invasive partition.


----------



## jsmithda (Jan 26, 2012)

I have thought of that thanks but do you know where I can find a curtain rod that long? And where to find curtains that will fall all the way to the floor? Also something I didn't mention the front door is right there & I would like for it to look nice on both sides.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe a couple of those decorative, folding partitions? Like the one people get dressed behind in old movies.... There is nothing temporary that will give you much privacy.
I've also see roll-up roman shades in sizes that would cover that. That might be the most effective idea. They have those @ HD , etc.


----------

